# Forest Cobra



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

stunning mate:flrt:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I'd love to spend a day catching snakes, nothing would beat seeing cobras and mambas in the wild. I might do when I get a more advanced camera...


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

mad martin said:


> image
> 
> image


 
as the your name suggests some people might think your mad ...i just think your a lucky git :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I am not always lucky


----------

